# Visible rope in water in Clear Creek



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I pulled a rope off the dam on my way through but it was yellow. Tied the gate and dangling in the drop. Maybe part of another retrieval?


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

No, that was it - glad you were able to get it all the way out.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

This is odd. Beat we can piece together, a party unrelated to the abandoned boat. Lost two ropes in the river to their botched extraction effort. 

I'd like moe details. Not looking to chew anyone out, but others can learn from your (assumed) mistakes. 

I'd even consider returning this yellow rope I salvaged once you explain yourself. 


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## NYourd (Mar 29, 2013)

There is also a yellow rope on the right side of the big pool at the end of the tunnel one rapids. It is out of the river and not a hazard. I will get it today, it just requires some bush whacking.


----------

